# liquifaction problems



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hello Peter, 

I wonder if you can give me a bit of advice. I have just had iui (yesterday). My dp's count was 5 per field, does this sound ok ? He has problems with his sperm thinning out properly, this has been the case with all the iui treatments we have had. I have had 2 neg and 5 abandonded. 2 due to overstimulation, one as a polyp was found and removed, and 2 due to poor sperm samples. His sperm has improved slightly over the months and we are now taking m.g. vits etc. My question is, is there anything he can do to overcome this liquifaction problem and if not, does this mean we will never be able to achieve a pregnancy without help of some sort?

Thanks for your time Peter,

allison xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

allison said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> I wonder if you can give me a bit of advice. I have just had iui (yesterday). My dp's count was 5 per field, does this sound ok ?
> 
> ...


----------

